# Steam Summer Sale 2016 gestartet: Tausende Angebote auf Top-Spiele



## Icetii (23. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2016 gestartet: Tausende Angebote auf Top-Spiele* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale 2016 gestartet: Tausende Angebote auf Top-Spiele


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Juni 2016)

Schade keine Flash Sales. Der Preis für die Spiele bleibt wohl wieder über den gesamten Aktionszeitraum gleich.
Dafür werden aber wohl ein paar nett reduzierte JRPG über die virtuelle Ladentheke wandern.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand schon ein interessantes Angebot entdeckt? 
Beim groben Überfliegen finde ich irgendwie nichts, was mich interessiert oder weit genug reduziert ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2016)

Steam Sales werden auch von Jahr zu Jahr immer uninteressanter - oder ist das nur meine eigene, gefühlte Wahrnehmung?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Juni 2016)

Ich habe zwei Spiele entdeckt, die ich gerne hätte, aber der Shop ist noch ziemlich überlastet.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Steam Sales werden auch von Jahr zu Jahr immer uninteressanter - oder ist das nur meine eigene, gefühlte Wahrnehmung?



Es ist halt so, dass man schon sehr viele Titel auf dem PoS liegen hat, ich warte dann auf absolute Schnäppchen von Titeln die mich noch interessieren, weil es sich nicht lohnt da mehr auszugeben (genug habe ich ja eigentlich). Allerdings erscheinen im Jahr nun einmal nur X Spiele und da muss man dann doch mehr als ein, zwei Jahre warten, bis die Preise in Sales tief genug sind, dass man sich solche "ganz nett" Games mitnimmt. Stattdessen fällt halt auf, dass die Spiele, die man sich schon vor Jahren im Sale geholt hat halt immer und immer wieder in den Sales sind.


----------



## Atuan (23. Juni 2016)

Die "Heutigen Topangebote" sind mal nicht so mein Fall. Und mit "Sie sehen richtig, 12692 Titel sind auf Steam im Angebot", lockt man mich jetzt auch nicht gerade hinter dem Ofen vor. Als würde ich 12500 Titel wie "Shower with your Dad", "Golf with your Friends", "I am Bread" oder diese ganzen Sakura-Dinger da durchscrollen (wo Steam gerade auch so superflüssig läuft), um ein, zwei interessante Angebote zu finden -.-


----------



## Batze (23. Juni 2016)

Na ja, die üblichen jahrelangen gleichen Sachen eben, man könnte auch sagen Steam räumt seine Lager.
Aktuelle Spiele oder das was gerade so In ist bekommt man woanders eh schon länger Günstiger.

Steam ist im Sale eben schon lange nicht mehr das was es mal war und außerhalb der Sales eh viel zu teuer.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Schade keine Flash Sales. Der Preis für die Spiele bleibt wohl wieder über den gesamten Aktionszeitraum gleich.
> Dafür werden aber wohl ein paar nett reduzierte JRPG über die virtuelle Ladentheke wandern.



Lass hören. Ich muss das aus rein wissenschaftlichen Zwecken wissen. :3


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2016)

Kommt halt drauf an, was man mag. Für Sportfans gibt es z.B. Nba2k16 für 10 Euro, WWE2k16 für 15 Euro.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Lass hören. Ich muss das aus rein wissenschaftlichen Zwecken wissen. :3



Och, Fairy Fencer interessiert mich und Hyperdimension Rebirth 3 hat auch nen feinen Rabatt. Will mich aber zügeln, nicht dass es nachher noch mehr wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist halt so, dass man schon sehr viele Titel auf dem PoS liegen hat, ich warte dann auf absolute Schnäppchen von Titeln die mich noch interessieren, weil es sich nicht lohnt da mehr auszugeben (genug habe ich ja eigentlich).



Ja, das ist bei mir ähnlich. Dank der Wunschliste habe ich eigentlich da immer sehr genaue Vorstellungen davon, was ich will - und was eben nicht. Ich gucke also gar nicht "proaktiv" nach vermeintlichen Schnäppchen, sondern gleiche nur ab. Und wenn kein interessantes Angebot für mich dabei ist, wird eben nichts gekauft. 

...außerdem habe ich aktuell (noch immer) keine neue Grafikkarte, insofern ist die Motivation, neue Spiele zu kaufen, gerade eh ein wenig schwach ausgeprägt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2016)

Och, ein Paar gute Angebote hab ich für mich entdecken können, zumindest sind die dortigen Rabatte besser als sie die Wochen und Monate davor waren.
Dennoch schade dass es wieder mal keine Sonder-Aktionen gibt. Das hatte immerhin jeden Tag für ein bisschen Spannung gesorgt.

Aber ätzend dass man gerade nicht auf die Sammelkarten kommt. Der Link darauf ist wie tot.

Edit:
Und sogar in den Warenkorb kann ich nix reinsetzen... Gnaaahhh...


----------



## Aenimus (23. Juni 2016)

Total überlastet im Moment.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Och, Fairy Fencer interessiert mich und Hyperdimension Rebirth 3 hat auch nen feinen Rabatt. Will mich aber zügeln, nicht dass es nachher noch mehr wird.



Befinden sich beide schon in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Juni 2016)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Total überlastet im Moment.



Ich versuche seit einer Stunde meine Transaktion abzuschließen. [emoji38][emoji3]


----------



## oldmansgamepad (23. Juni 2016)

leider bekommt man alle titel woanders günstiger..........


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Stell dir vor, es ist Steam Sale, und es gibt kein Spiel, das du kaufen willst...

#PileOfShame




Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...außerdem habe ich aktuell (noch immer) keine neue Grafikkarte, insofern ist die Motivation, neue Spiele zu kaufen, gerade eh ein wenig schwach ausgeprägt.


Kannst ja auch alte Spiele kaufen.


----------



## Aenimus (23. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich versuche seit einer Stunde meine Transaktion abzuschließen. [emoji38][emoji3]



Ich versuche schon seit 19:30 Uhr mein Guthaben aufzuladen. Keine Chance.


----------



## schmoki (23. Juni 2016)

Nichts auf meiner Wunschliste bei 75%, wird also nix gekauft :3


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2016)

Bleiben die Angebote eigentlich wieder bis zum Ende gleich oder verändert sich was am Preis?


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2016)

Gute Frage. Oben steht heutige Topangebote. Eigentlich müßte sich etwas ändern. Aber beim letzten Sale blieben die Preise ja auch stabil.


----------



## Evari0r (23. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Oben steht heutige Topangebote. Eigentlich müßte sich etwas ändern. Aber beim letzten Sale blieben die Preise ja auch stabil.



Nö bleibt alles gleich


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2016)

das mit den Topangeboten stand aber auch schon glaublich beim letzten Sale


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

Die "Topangebote" sind halt die Spiele mit denen oben auf der Seite Werbung gemacht wird, da wird halt rotiert. Die Preise bleiben aber stets gleich.

Habe jetzt aber doch mal Storm of Spears und Fairy Fencer F in den Warenkorb gelegt.


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich versuche seit einer Stunde meine Transaktion abzuschließen. [emoji38][emoji3]





Aenimus schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon seit 19:30 Uhr mein Guthaben aufzuladen. Keine Chance.



Das wär mir viel zu doof.  Die Aktion läuft ja noch bis 4. Juli.^^


----------



## Orzhov (24. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Och, Fairy Fencer interessiert mich und Hyperdimension Rebirth 3 hat auch nen feinen Rabatt. Will mich aber zügeln, nicht dass es nachher noch mehr wird.



Wie wärs mit "The last Remnant"?
Hab auch einfach mal versucht dich bei Steam zu adden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "The last Remnant"?
> Hab auch einfach mal versucht dich bei Steam zu adden.



Hehe danke. The Last Remnant hab ich, auch schon kurz angespielt 
... dann aber nie weiter gespielt, andere Spiele hatten Vorrang


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Steam Sales werden auch von Jahr zu Jahr immer uninteressanter - oder ist das nur meine eigene, gefühlte Wahrnehmung?



geht mir ähnlich, die letzten 2, 3 mal hab ich glaub ich nur je 1, 2 Spiele gekauft, liegt aber auch mit daran, dass ich das meiste was mich interessiert schon habe, vielleicht hol ich mir dieses mal auch wieder was, Lego Worlds z.B. könnte ich mir vorstellen, mag die Lego Spiele ja


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. Juni 2016)

Wieder ein Steam Sale bei dem ich nix kaufen brauche. Es sei denn der Verkauf der kostenlosen Sammelkarten bringt ausreichend Guthaben für etwas das auf meiner Wunschliste steht. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juni 2016)

Da ich mir fest vorgenommen habe, dieses Jahr absolut gar nichts beim Steamsale zu kaufen (die Aufrüstungen für VR und Simracing sind schon teuer genug), hab ich gleich mal zugeschlagen und mir ein paar Strecken und Autos für R3E gekauft. Argh, schlimm! Steam-Sales sind echt ein Fluch. Waren insgesamt aber nur ca. 15 Euro oder so. Ich sollte mich die nächsten 1 bis 2 Wochen von Steam fernhalten. Wenn ich neue Spiele kaufe, finde ich eh nicht die Zeit, die auch (durch) zu spielen. The Witcher 3 ist einfach immer noch so extrem zeitkonsumierend, wenn man die Schnellreise nicht benutzt ... aber es macht trotzdem noch Spaß, auch wenn ich seit meinem Neustart vor einigen Monaten noch nicht einmal auf Skellige angekommen bin


----------



## Dosentier (24. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe ja auf eine Starke Reduzierung des neuen Turtles Spiel.
Nur aktuell sind mir 30€ immer noch zu teuer für die Spieldauer.


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. Juni 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf eine Starke Reduzierung des neuen Turtles Spiel.
> Nur aktuell sind mir 30€ immer noch zu teuer für die Spieldauer.


Die Reduzierungen werden sich wie im XMAS Sale nicht mehr ändern bis zum 4. bleibt dir nur noch der Blick in gängige Keyshops wenn dir der Summer Sale Rabatt nicht hoch genug ausfällt. 
Täglich wechselnde Rabatte gibt es leider nicht mehr...........


----------



## xdave78 (24. Juni 2016)

Hui sind es echt tausende? Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich beim endlosen Scrollen immer wieder die gleichen Kacheln in anderer Anordnung sehe. Kann das mit den tausenden jemand bestätigen oder sind es gar nur hunderte...oder ->SKANDAL<- Dutzende?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Juni 2016)

Steht doch bei Steam selber:



> 12673
> Sie sehen richtig, 12673 Titel sind auf Steam im Angebot.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (24. Juni 2016)

"Braucht man glaub ich nicht mehr viele Worte drüber verlieren, ist ein absoluter Geheimtipp."
nice ^^


----------



## alu355 (25. Juni 2016)

Also wenn sie Flashsales wieder einführen, könnte ich ja noch mal schwach werden, da ist das Spiel nur der halbe Spaß.
Aber so...


----------



## Orzhov (25. Juni 2016)

Nachdem ich Mighty No. 9 zurückwandern lies habe ich mir Transformers: Devastation gegönnt. Kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen.

Man spielt noch keine 10 Minuten, hat aber schon einen Tanklaster auf einen Jet geworfen. Fehlt nur noch ein Eduard Laser Gastauftritt.


----------



## Chronik (25. Juni 2016)

Schön das ihr ein Video macht mit euren Empfehlungen!
Ich hab mir Darkest Dungeon gegönnt!
Von den Rest halte ich nicht bzw. bin ich nicht mehr soviel zuhause um Games zu genießen (man muss ja schließlich auch Arbeiten gehn!)
Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir "SteamWorld: Heist" oder "Space Run Galaxy" kaufen soll? Bei "SteamWorld: Heist" gibt es ja ein DLC(!) nur weiß nicht wie dann der Story verlauf ist? Ich mein wann fängt das DLC an, nach der Hauptstory oder schon von Beginn an? Es gibt ja neue Waffen, neue Spielbare Charakter, Hüte im DLC, ...!


----------



## Theojin (5. Juli 2016)

Hab mir Eliteangerous + Horizons geholt, war ja auch verbilligt. Knappe 41 Minuten gespielt, ausgemacht, und dank Rückgabefunktion wieder losgeworden. Ich meine, das mag ja alles nett aussehen, aber ein wenig mehr Tutorial und vor allem eine vernünftige Präsentation desselben wäre sicher nicht verkehrt.
Da spiel ich lieber ein emuliertes Elite vom C64, das macht mir mehr Spaß.


----------

